# Escambia river



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

Whats been working for yall at escambia river by the swamphouse ive been usin spinnerbaits been doin alright with em just wondering wht yall be successful with


----------



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

Would never give up my bait but can get you close. 4 ft running crankbait. Fish the bridge pillings most people go by. Fish a barge if one is parked in the river on a sunny day. Fish the middles of that canal going south. Fish Gum river, just up from Smiths.


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

ya i didnt ask for like a exact color and stuff i meant just like what type of bait swimbait worms lizards spinnerbait stuff like tht


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Rapala DT4. It kills them on Escambia. Usually I like something with chartreuse but sometimes they like ones with red coloring. Careful with your drag setting because reds love them too.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Beg to differ AP. I think the SK KVD Square Bills Crank does it better, Chartreuse and Black Back. 

NJD


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

@njd. That's only cause you're too cheap to buy the DT4s! LOL!!


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

My son and grandson and I put in at Swamp House yesterday at 1030 am and tried all of the above baits plus worms, lizards, frogs and we was gonna put the grandson on a hook and try him out since we weren't catching anything or even getting any hits. We went up past the plant, fished around the plant, went to Gum and then came back out to the main river and went south a little ways and fished, coming back we fished that channel across from Gum going back to Smiths and nothing hit. My grandson had fun anyways but it would have been good if we would have been able to catch something. Maybe next time.


----------

